# Быстро прогрессирующий сколиоз в 42 года



## Kristen (3 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте. Я сколиозник с 10 лет. Была 2 стадия. Сейчас мне 42. Читала, что во взрослом возрасте сколиоз как правило не прогрессирует. В прошлом году в мае рентген показал 31* в поясничном отделе. Весь год активно поддерживала форму с помощью бассейна, лфк под контролем инструктора и врачей. Сегодня сделала снимок - 38*. "Уехал" аж на 7*, хотя тяжести я не ношу, дачи у меня нет и я своей спиной занималась. Эмоциональное состояние - шок! Почему заболевание начало прогрессировать в столь зрелом возрасте? И как предупредить дальнейшее искривление позвоночника? Очень хочется вырастить своего ребёнка и ходить своими ногами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2017)

Снимки покажите. Те и другие.
Рост меряли, тогда и сейчас.
Менопауза?


----------



## Kristen (3 Май 2017)

Да. Рост уменьшился на 3 см. С 162 до 158. Но это с 10 класса) .Менопаузы слава богу нет, всё идёт как положено. Да и вообще я гнусь во все стороны и физически неплохо подготовлена. Снимки не знаю как выложить. Они у меня только в виде готовых снимков. В электронном виде нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2017)

Есть тема как сделать фото.


----------



## Kristen (3 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть тема как сделать фото.


Спасибо. Как только соображу как это делается, сразу выложу снимки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2017)

Посмотрите в описании, один врач описывал?


----------



## Kristen (3 Май 2017)

Да. Один и тот же.
25.05.2016. Заключение: Протрузия диска д/с L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1. Спондилоартроз L3-4-5. Сколиоз 3 ст (вправо 31*, вершина дуги -тело L1). Латералистез L3. Деформирующий спондилез L1-L5.
02.05.2017
Заключение:Сколиотическая болезнь. Протрузии диска д-сегмента L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1. Спондилоартроз L3-4-5. Сколиоз 3 ст (вправо 38*, на уровне L3). Латералистез L3, 2-сторонняя сакрализация. Множественные узлы Поммера, разнокалиберные грыжи Шморля. Динамика отрицательная.

Извините, что долго набираю, потому что с айфона.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2017)

Надо поставить снимки здесь, здесь есть второе мнение специалиста рентгенолога.
Или сходите со снимками с врачу который описывал.
Он несколько поменял методику, и позвонок. Пусть сам сравнит.
Но если не болит, то и не страшно.


----------



## Kristen (3 Май 2017)

Выкладываю снимки. 2016 года на старой аппаратуре. 2017 года на новой. Я снимала с лицеыой стороны подписи. Только по-моему они что-то там напутали. В том то и дело, что боли есть жгущие и выкручивающие, просто изматывающие. Только сколиоз это или грыжи или артроз понять мне трудно. К концу учебного года второй год обострение. Работать в это время не могу. Снимаю недели две воспалительный процесс медикаментами и втэс. В этот раз что-то не сильно помогает. Итак, снимки. Если я что-то не так разместила, вы мне пожалуйста, скажите.
Первые 2 - 2016, последний - 2017


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2017)

По снимкам не разобрался.
А СОЭ и СРБ, у вас проверяли?


----------



## Kristen (3 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По снимкам не разобрался.
> А СОЭ и СРБ, у вас проверяли?


Я так понимаю кровь на эритроциты и белки. Пока нет. Терапевт был только сегодня. Жду талонов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2017)

НА СОЭ и СРБ,


----------



## Kristen (3 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По снимкам не разобрался.
> А СОЭ и СРБ, у вас проверяли?


Я последний снимок 2017 года неправильно загрузила. Во так


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2017)

В 16 было хуже.

Попросите второе мнение рентгенолога.


----------



## Kristen (4 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> НА СОЭ и СРБ,


Ну да, Скорость Оседания Эритроцитов (СОЭ) и С-Реактивный белок (РСБ). Буду сдавать в поликлинике по месту жительства как талон дадут. У меня есть данные только от ноября 2016, но они наверное уже устарели.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2017)

А там как?


----------



## Kristen (4 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В 16 было хуже.
> 
> Попросите второе мнение рентгенолога.


Мне визуально тоже так покпзалось, хотя я конечно ни на что не претендую. Попросить сделать описание другого рентгенолога или этого же?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2017)

Здесь на форуме.
Админ подскажет.


----------



## Kristen (4 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А там как?


К сожалению, наскоро перерыв бумаги, я не нашла свой профессиональный паспорт здоровья, но поверьте на слово: мне бы допуск к работе не дали, если бы данные были плохие. Там у нас сидит ТАКАЯ ТЕРАПЕВТ! , она мне читала все результаты(норма..в норме..но вы не обнадеживайтесь, что сахар в норме!))) Молодец, конечно, что такая дотошная, не подходит формально к делу.  Но тогда у меня стадия ремиссии была, сейчас обострение.
Так вот позволю себе адресовать впи вопрос: есть ли необходимость для полноты и адекватности данных мрт поясничного отдела и нужно ли носить корсет при 3 ст.сколиоза на 5м десятке? Спасибо.


----------



## AIR (4 Май 2017)

Kristen написал(а):


> Но тогда у меня стадия ремиссии была, сейчас обострение.


Это дело , конечно, в процессе смотреть надобно. Рассуждения по снимкам могут быть и ошибочным. .


Kristen написал(а):


> Весь год активно поддерживала форму с помощью бассейна, лфк под контролем инструктора и врачей. Сегодня сделала снимок - 38*. "Уехал" аж на 7*, хотя тяжести я не ношу, дачи у меня нет и я своей спиной занималась


Такие боли и "усиление сколиоза" как раз и бывают частенько из-за нерациональных и неакцентированных физических упражнений. . Перегруженнные мышцы дополнительно напрягаются и усиливают сколиоз этим..Ну и это дело всё болит конечно..
P.S. Да специалист соображающий нужен, а не лечение по принципу "в учебниках давно всё описано"!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2017)

Kristen написал(а):


> К сожалению, наскоро перерыв бумаги, я не нашла свой профессиональный паспорт здоровья, но поверьте на слово: мне бы допуск к работе не дали, если бы данные были плохие. Там у нас сидит ТАКАЯ ТЕРАПЕВТ! , она мне читала все результаты(норма..в норме..но вы не обнадеживайтесь, что сахар в норме!))) Молодец, конечно, что такая дотошная, не подходит формально к делу.  Но тогда у меня стадия ремиссии была, сейчас обострение.
> Так вот позволю себе адресовать впи вопрос: есть ли необходимость для полноты и адекватности данных мрт поясничного отдела и нужно ли носить корсет при 3 ст.сколиоза на 5м десятке? Спасибо.


Пока анализы и второе мнение по снимкам.
корсет полужёсткий, если помогает, можно. Но это нагрузки.
Жёсткий корсет возможен, но это замена операции.
Пока хоть правила поведения при боли в спине соблюдайте, нашли?
МРТ-точно опишите что болит.


----------



## Kristen (4 Май 2017)

@AIR, в том то и дело, что я пока в поиске специалиста. У нас в Тольятти несколько центров по лечению заболеваний позвоночника, но все они коммерческие, не имеют должной репутации и я им боюсь доверять свою спину. Тем более сколиоз - это особая "песня". Побегала я и по неврологам и по нейрохирургам и в поликлиниках и в стационарах. Рекомендации стандартные: лфк, бассейн, массаж. А на вопрос: кто из инструкторов, массажистов и врачей специализируются по сколиозникам - только руками разводят. Здесь же нужен индивидуальный подход даже в разработке упражнений.
Теперь о перегрузке во время занятий. Суставная гимнастика (без скруток) перегрузки мышц вызвать не могла. Бассейн (брасс; руки брасс-ноги кролль; симметричный кролль на спине) два раза или раз в неделю тоже сильной нагрузкой сложно считать, тем более с 12 до 18 лет ходила в группу детей-сколиозников (кроме выходных, день-вода, день-суша (лфк), кстати, теперь в эту группу дикие очереди и работает она три дня в неделю, а занятия взрослой группы лфк (общая группа) раз в неделю, в 10 утра, когда все добрые люди работаю.
А может всё таки так быть, что рентгенолог ошибся в подсчётах углах искривления? Часто такое бывает?  Я к сожалению не имею на руках электронного варианта снимков, чтобы воспользоваться консультацией рентгенолога на сайте.


----------



## AIR (4 Май 2017)

1. - смотреть укороченную пояснично-подвздошную мышцу.
2.- смотреть верхние укороенные участки квадратной мышцы поясницы.
3. - смотреть местные укороченные мышцы.
P.S. Ах, да... не только смотреть, но и работать с ними...


----------



## Kristen (4 Май 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 104165
> 1. - смотреть укороченную пояснично-подвздошную мышцу.
> 2.- смотреть верхние укороенные участки квадратной мышцы поясницы.
> 3. - смотреть местные укороченные мышцы.
> P.S. Ах, да... не только смотреть, но и работать с ними...


Большое спасибо за рекомендации.

Правила поведения при боли в спине вот эти?  http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/chto-delat-pri-obostrenii-boli-v . Если эти, то, надеюсь они мне известны и я их соблюдаю.
Теперь о болях. Сейчас в период обострения периодические жгуще-скручивающие боли в поясничном отделе. Изредка из поясничного отдела простреливающие короткие боли в мышцы спины. Боли как при при остеохондрозе в плечевом отделе и в шейном отделе при гипертонусе боли.

Подскажите , пожалуйста, ссылки где прочитать наиболее содержательную информацию о корсетах для сколиозников. Спасибо


----------



## Kristen (4 Май 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 104165
> 1. - смотреть укороченную пояснично-подвздошную мышцу.
> 2.- смотреть верхние укороенные участки квадратной мышцы поясницы.
> 3. - смотреть местные укороченные мышцы.
> P.S. Ах, да... не только смотреть, но и работать с ними...


 
Но, я правильно понимаю, что работать (упражнения и массаж) с ними можно только в период ремиссии. Во время обострения и болей - нельзя?


----------



## AIR (4 Май 2017)

Kristen написал(а):


> Но, я правильно понимаю, что работать (упражнения и массаж) с ними можно только в период ремиссии. Во время обострения и болей - нельзя?


В идеале - мануальный терапевт с навыками диагностики и лечения мышечно-тонических нарушений. .. Это можно и нужно в любом периоде, тем более обострении... От бестолковых массажей и ЛФКий в любом периоде толку не будет..


----------



## Kristen (4 Май 2017)

Хорошо. Будем искать спецалиста-мануалиста с навыками диагностики и лечения мышечно-тонических нарушений. Спасибо вам за реальные рекомендации и работу со снимком.


----------



## Kristen (5 Май 2017)

Уважаемый доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста, а в моей ситуации корсет нужен всё-таки жёсткий или полужёсткий и КАКОЙ? Шено или какой-то другой?

Это ссылка на сайт компании врача-ортопеда доктора В. Ларькина, которая занимается корсетами Шено в Тольятти.
Можно ли довериться этой компании?

Модератор: удалена ссылка, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Тигги (6 Май 2017)

@Kristen, я тоже думала о корсете Шено...разговаривала с ортопедами  и кто занимется в Москве корсетированием. Они были очень удивлены, что я хочу заказать такой корсет себе.  У Взрослых обычно не бывает такой прогрессии как у детей. Хотя, в моем случае возможна прогрессия. Сказали, что не имеет смысла взрослым. Так как он работает только у детей до окостенения позвоночника, а для взрослых вроде как он бесполезен. Хотя, мне попадалась инфа, что взрослые с некоторым успехом носили пластиковый корсет, только там был не Шено, другоое название...  вроде  какой-то итальянский,  точно не помню... Оооочень дорогой и у нас не изготавливают, надо ехать туда. Предлагают "спайнкор" погуглите, его в Москве можно заказать, а изготовят  в Европе под  ваш размер. Но от прогрессии вроде не спасет он.  

"Спайнкор" не из пластика. Мне его предлагали в Шрот-центре. Посмотрела, а там куча каких-то лямок, которые обматывают тело со всех сторон, но самое что мне не понравилось -шорты! Хотя, по отзывам вроде хвалят... Как в таком количестве лямок не запутаться и самой себя обматывать всем этим хозяйством, я не поняла... Вообщем я тоже в поиске нормального корсета.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2017)

Надо понять от чего болит и что лечим.
Пока получается главное боль.
Давайте определимся, когда и как болит?
Лежа болит?


----------



## Kristen (6 Май 2017)

Сейчас в период обострения периодические жгуще-скручивающие боли в поясничном отделе (с движением это никак не связано). Изредка из поясничного отдела простреливающие короткие боли в мышцы спины (во время движения). Лёжа - сам позвоночник не болит, но я его чувствую, как-будто его кто-то держит в поясничном отделе и выкручивает.

Так получается, что средств остановить прогрессирующий сколиоз в зрелом возрасте просто нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2017)

Kristen написал(а):


> Так получается, что средств остановить прогрессирующий сколиоз в зрелом возрасте просто нет.


А есть ли мальчик.
Вы к рентгенологу обратились?
Есть ли увеличение сколиоза?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2017)

Kristen написал(а):


> Сейчас в период обострения периодические жгуще-скручивающие боли в поясничном отделе (с движением это никак не связано). Изредка из поясничного отдела простреливающие короткие боли в мышцы спины (во время движения). Лёжа - сам позвоночник не болит, но я его чувствую, как-будто его кто-то держит в поясничном отделе и выкручивает.


Период обострения.
Сколько он уже длиться?

Постоянной боли нет.
Есть...*периодические:*
- жгуще-скручивающие боли в поясничном отделе (с движением это никак не связано)
- простреливающие короткие боли в мышцы спины (во время движения)
- лежа не болит. Только некоторая скованность.
Все так?

На чем спите?


----------



## Kristen (6 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, всё правильно. Обострение длится уже третью неделю. Лечение, назначенное неврологом сирдалуд, конвалис, нейробион, хондропротектор в виде БАД (на три месяца), антидепрессант и сеансы ВТЭС, облегчают состояние, но не более того.
Сплю на жёстком диване. Ортопедический матрас купить пока не на что. Знаю, можно фанерный щит, но его тоже кто-то должен найти по размеру и принести. Некому.


----------



## Kristen (6 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть ли увеличение сколиоза?


Да.
25.05.2016. Заключение: Протрузия диска д/с L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1. Спондилоартроз L3-4-5. Сколиоз 3 ст (вправо 31*, вершина дуги -тело L1). Латералистез L3. Деформирующий спондилез L1-L5.
02.05.2017
Заключение:Сколиотическая болезнь. Протрузии диска д-сегмента L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1. Спондилоартроз L3-4-5. Сколиоз 3 ст (вправо 38*, на уровне L3). Латералистез L3, 2-сторонняя сакрализация. Множественные узлы Поммера, разнокалиберные грыжи Шморля. Динамика отрицательная.
Снимки и описание я уже выкладывала


----------



## горошек (6 Май 2017)

Kristen написал(а):


> Сплю на жёстком диване. Ортопедический матрас купить пока не на что. Знаю, можно фанерный щит, но его тоже кто-то должен найти по размеру и принести. Некому.


Фанерный щит это жёстко во всех смыслах этого слова. На совсем жёстком спать также не полезно. А вот накладка ортопедическая стоит в разы меньше матраса. Если положить на реально жёсткий диван, то вполне комфортно. Высота накладки см 9 где-то должна быть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2017)

Kristen написал(а):


> Обострение длится уже третью неделю.


То есть идёт лечение.
Срок обострения от 2 до 12 недель.
В лечении присутствуют нпвп и миорелаксант?
Твёрдая постель неправильно, но если привыкли то пусть.
Хотя для многих стена постели на чуть лучше подстраивающуюся под вашу анатомию позвоночника, снимает боль.

Вы же читать умеете.
Там угол меняли на разных позвонках.
Почему?
На форуме есть услуга - второе мнение врача рентгенолога.
Обратитесь.
Мое мнение о снимках я высказал.
Желание увидеть ваши анализы, так же.


----------



## Kristen (6 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, пропила нпвп - ксефокам (16 мг, 7 дней), миорелаксант - сирдалуд (от 2 до 4 мг на ночь по состоянию).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2017)

Надо понять что болит. Скорее всего спондилоартроз+мышцы.


----------

